

Ricky Gervais: Why I’m An Atheist - jazzdev
http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2010/12/19/a-holiday-message-from-ricky-gervais-why-im-an-atheist/

======
jazzdev
_75 percent of Americans are God-­‐fearing Christians; 75 percent of prisoners
are God-­‐fearing Christians. 10 percent of Americans are atheists; 0.2
percent of prisoners are atheists._

Correlation doesn't mean cause and effect, of course, but it's a striking
difference. If it's true. He doesn't give a source for these numbers.

~~~
cma
Historically (i.e. based on my intensive study of Hollywood depictions),
parole boards have essentially been twisted Christian confessional parlors,
right? Maybe the prisoners are to some degree just playing along.

------
Locke1689
Previously submitted and killed. This is not HN material.

